
Ask HN: What payment processor do you use? - metahatem
Hello HN,<p>I&#x27;m researching payment processors to integrate with and I was wondering: What payment processor do you use or would you recommend?<p>Estimated transaction volume: Between $150k and $300k per month.<p>Ease of integration would be a big plus.<p>Thanks!
======
stephenr
I’d imagine the types of payment required will dictate some of this.

A client uses amazon pay, PayPal and has started looking at Braintree. None
are without their own issues.

